# Phil Heath Will Win the 2011 Arnold Classic



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Phil Heath Will Win the 2011 Arnold Classic by Joe Pietaro In this day and age of social media websites, professional athletes have made press releases obsolete and chosen to tweet their intentions for the whole world to read. On November 4, Phil ???The Gift??? Heath posted on his official Twitter account that he will [...]

*Read More...*


----------

